# Hashimoto's New Bloodwork in... frustrating symptoms



## sweet_steph (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all! Hope you are all doing well.

I had new bloodwork done in November, and I think my numbers are looking better.

TSH 0.874 Range 0.450 - 4.500

Free T4 1.26 Range 0.82 - 1.77

Free T3 3.2 Range 2.0 - 4.4

I am currently on 50mcg of Levothyroxine and 5mcg of T3.

One symptom I cannot seem to get under control is digestion and leaky gut. I continue to feel bloated and no matter how much I workout, I can't seem to tighten my midsection. I am gluten free, almost completely dairy free, and soy free. I take a great deal of supplements, including probiotics, etc.

My weight also fluctuates greatly from day to day almost. And right now continues to creep up.

Are these just symptoms that take a long time to regulate, or can you offer any suggestions? I feel like I do everything I should, yet can't maintain my progress. I still have other symptoms, but these are my most frustrating right now. I have been treating my thyroid since April, and changed my eating habits in June (although I had previously cut out processed carbs, etc. well over a year ago).

Thoughts? I look forward to hearing from you! Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you could stand to go up on your T3 medication. 3.2 is just the mid-range of things and you need to be a little higher than that. You might also consider seeing a nutritionist for your gut issues. I just started seeing one and she's got me started on a couple of supplements designed to improve gut health--in my case, I've got 10 years of Hashi's gut issues to work out and we're trying to get my intestines working at a normal rate again.


----------



## sweet_steph (Jul 6, 2014)

My endo didn't seem to want to increase my T3 due to fear of me going hyperthyroid. I asked her about increasing it to take it twice a day because of the half life. She denied that.

I have been working with a phenomenal nutritionist since June. She is amazing, and also has Hashimoto's, so really relates to me. I guess I'm just somewhat impatient because I feel like I have been doing everything I should, yet can't get past these symptoms. I continue to have sinus infections, too. I had sinus surgery last September, and continue to have sinus infections every 3-4 months and have to be on antibiotics, which hurts progress I have made. I just don't know what more I can do to be proactive. :-/


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Maybe you could ask to go up 2.5mg of T3 in the afternoon? That's not likely to push you into hyperthyroid and may help.

I'll bet the antibiotics are keeping you stuck with the gut issues, unfortunately. What probiotic are you on? Mine had me switch up from the one I was on (which was good, Dr. Ohhira's) to a new one called Udo's Choice Super 8 (which helps with yeast issues in the gut) and has me taking twice the recommended dose. I'm also on Inflammacore powder and a digestive enzyme (which has been amazing--it's called Ortho Digestzyme). It's only been a few weeks, but it seems to be helping slowly but surely.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sweet_steph , sounds like your candida might be the culprit. I was having all sorts of issues, interestingly enough - after taking some high powered antibiotics for a resistant sinus infection a few years back. I recently cut my sugar intake by over 1/2 and being a better eater - veggies at every meal, eliminating fruits for awhile and also adding supplements to help with the candida. It's not completely gone but well under control.

My plan is to attack and hopefully clear it completely up after January 1st as these holiday parties contain too much temptation - control is my goal today and clean up is my goal in January.

I take a fair amount of vitamin supplements and have recently added Symbiotics Candida Balance Probiotics, but I also take Garden of Life Primal Defense Ultra as my usual Probiotic. I've also added Capryl , but not the 6 a day - just 2-3 a day and also Kyolic Candida Cleanse and digestion. I also not eat a Greek Yogurt almost daily.

I only seem to bloat and have gas now if I drink beer or eat carbs. I can only be SO good and fall off the wagon occasionally. :ashamed0002:


----------

